# Progesterone Suppositories effect HPT or Dpo for Bfp??



## maureenmarsh

Hi I'm on Progesterone suppositories from 4 dpo and I was just wondering if the extra progesterone could Possibility make it harder to pick up Hcg or make it take longer to get a positive test, Anyone ever had to take these during tww? and if so what dpo did you get your BFP?

I took a break from clomid this month but i'm still on progesterone and baby aspirin and Metaformin, i'm around 10 dpo and all my tests have been BFN


----------



## Mrs. Bear

I haven't gotten a BFP yet but have been on progesterone the past few cycles. It can make your BBT higher if you are charting and I have noticed it gives me some typical pregnancy 'symptoms' but I haven't heard that it can effect Hcg tests. 

I also don't get AF til I stop the progesterone so you can't judge late AF as a symptom while on progesterone.


----------



## Michelle78

I have had 2 IUIs and I started progesterone suppositories the day after each of them. I got pregnant with the 2nd IUI, and I got my BFP via a blood test 13 days after the IUI. I did not POAS prior to taking the blood test, so I don't know if I would have gotten a BFP sooner. I have not heard that progesterone makes it take longer to get a positive result on a pregnancy test.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

maureenmarsh said:


> Hi I'm on Progesterone suppositories from 4 dpo and I was just wondering if the extra progesterone could Possibility make it harder to pick up Hcg or make it take longer to get a positive test, Anyone ever had to take these during tww? and if so what dpo did you get your BFP?
> 
> I took a break from clomid this month but i'm still on progesterone and baby aspirin and Metaformin, i'm around 10 dpo and all my tests have been BFN

Progesterone cream will not effect HPT's but it will give you prego symptoms like achy crampy Uterus, sore boobs and VERY tired. 

I used progesterone cream and became pregnant twice ... both times I got my BFP at 12DPO with an EARLY home pregnancy test (10miu/ml). I got nothing but clearly BFN's prior to those. 

Good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------

